# Media room



## mikeb0891 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello everyone! 

I've been reading posts and trying to come up with a battle plan for a couple months now. Figured it was about time I joined HTS. So total noob here. 

I am starting our media room in our unfinished basement. I took some advise and ordered some equipment first to get started. I ordered a Yamaha VX-R575 AV receiver, two Pioneer SP-FS52 towers, Pioneer SP-22 Center channel, and a BIC PL-200 Acoustech Platinum Series Subwoofer. This way I can listen to slacker radio on something louder than my iPhone while I stare at this stupid beam. I figured this would allow me at least partially mock up everything and see if I need to rework my layout. 

I got the speakers first because I figured it would give me a good idea on what size screen I could go with. If I can make the spacing work I am thinking around 120 inch diag. I'm thinking an Optoma HD25 for the projector. 

My room layout has already caused me some headaches. It is basically two rooms that I am combining into one space. It's a 17x15 room and a 13x15 room combined and offset by about 3 feet. I'm thinking media room/bar. I'll draw it up and post pictures soon. 

Structure limitations have had me scratching my head. I was a carpenter in a previous life and have remodeled my fair share of rooms. I always thought I was good at envisioning the final product, but taking into account throw distance and projector placement is new to me! It's amazing how this beam has backed me into a corner and eliminated almost every other option. I'm new to audio/video as a hobby but I'm addicted already!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> Looking forward to seeing your pics.


+1 - post up some pictures of your space, and I am sure you will get tons of suggestions on what to do with it. Some of them might even work!  :heehee:

Always a great day when a new build thread starts...


----------



## mikeb0891 (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm going to take some pictures tonight and do a drawing. If I take pictures can I upload them from my iPad or iPhone?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

How low is this beam?
You can get a projo mount with a pole to drop the projector or look at getting a projector with a shorter throw a mount in front of the beam. Does your optoma have vertical lens shift?
Good luck please post pictures and floor plan. We'll really be able to help then.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

mikeb0891 said:


> I'm going to take some pictures tonight and do a drawing. If I take pictures can I upload them from my iPad or iPhone?


I know a number of people use their iPhone - I assume the iPad would work as well and probably take better pictures...


----------



## mikeb0891 (Mar 10, 2014)

Red lines are the beams. I'll keep working on this to update detail.


----------



## mikeb0891 (Mar 10, 2014)

Came home from work and my sub was waiting for me. I think the towers will be hear tomorrow and receiver by Friday I hope. I am thinking of pulling the trigger on the projector soon. Anyone have any suggestions or recommendations? 

I was looking at the Optoma HD25. I will be painting the walls dark flat brown and I think I'll be able to control the ambient light. I would like to keep the budget around $1,000 for the projector.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Mike - how high is the ceiling, and how far down do those beams drop?


----------



## mikeb0891 (Mar 10, 2014)

Ceilings are 7'8" and the bottom of beam is 6'8".


----------



## mikeb0891 (Mar 10, 2014)

rab-byte said:


> Does your optoma have vertical lens shift?


Not really sure. I didn't see anything about that in the specs on amazon. Again I'm a noob to all of this so I'm not sure what that is.


----------



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

I had the same problem, so I picked another wall. Does the wall where you have the 144" measurement work better? It might not be as good for surround speaker placement, but it gives you a massive wall to work with. It also makes it so your back isn't toward the bar for better or worse.


----------



## mikeb0891 (Mar 10, 2014)

I definitely thought about going with that wall but I was thinking the beam would be in the way of the projector. I am hoping I can go with the wall like in the drawing. That way you would have a straight shot view from the bar area.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I only ask about lens shift because it lets you keep the projector higher and/or the screen lower. Don't know how high your ceilings are or how high up you want the screen. IMO you should be able to reline and see the whole screen ;no feet in the way. Those sitting at the bar should also be able to see the whole screen while someone sits on the couch. The screen shouldn't be so high that it's odd to look at when seated w/o reclining. That last part is an issue if the top of the screen is on the ceiling. 

Your room looks to be a nice size. What are your lighting plans?


----------



## mikeb0891 (Mar 10, 2014)

Great information! 

On lighting I am planning on doing multiple zones. Definitely some sconce lightening on side walls, cans in a couple zones and some pendants over the bar.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

mikeb0891 said:


> Great information! On lighting I am planning on doing multiple zones. Definitely some sconce lightening on side walls, cans in a couple zones and some pendants over the bar.


It's pricy but search and read up on control4 as your control system. It integrates lighting and you can preset scenes.


----------



## mikeb0891 (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow.....that looks nice but probably too steep for my budget. I will be doing just a generic IR repeater I think. I am going to start running cable tonight. I will get some pictures taken and update my drawing sometime this weekend. 

I am still debating on a projector and I am leaning towards doing a DIY screen using blackout cloth and painting that. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

mikeb0891 said:


> Wow.....that looks nice but probably too steep for my budget. I will be doing just a generic IR repeater I think. I am going to start running cable tonight. I will get some pictures taken and update my drawing sometime this weekend. I am still debating on a projector and I am leaning towards doing a DIY screen using blackout cloth and painting that. Anyone have any advice?


DIY can save $$$ the application needs to be very smooth for the best effect and the surface needs to be very very flat. 

C4 is usually around 1500ish for a single room. Not cheap but very fun!

I'd skip the repeater in favor of an RF remote with base station, one that you can run a lead from to the projector. Harmony/Logitech is a good fit but I favor URC for quality. You'll also have some cool options like iRule and others for the true DIY'er.

Check out the Philips Hue lights. Could be a cool option for lighting effects.


----------



## mikeb0891 (Mar 10, 2014)

Here are a couple pictures. Where my audio guy (brother in law) is squating is the screen wall. Opposite of the window in the second pic is where the bar will be. 
Today I am off to get Sheetrock. My 13 year old cousin is ready to make 20 bucks to help me get it down the basement. Going to pick up some pink bats to put in the ceiling as well. 

The speakers sound amazing! I used to stream Slacker Radio in the basement from my phone's integrated speaker and my wife always said how she could hear it upstairs. With this system it sounded great and very clear and she couldn't hear anything upstairs! Of course the exact opposite happened when we turned it up a little. I explained how the clarity of these new speakers is good for a our family.  WAF is on the up!


----------



## mikeb0891 (Mar 10, 2014)

Almost forgot! That's the bane of my existence in the first picture. STUPID BEAM!


----------

